# Swg 2



## TSKA Rory Matier (May 27, 2007)

I could have added this in to the other, [should have] but forgot...Duh!!

This is for those keepers whom would like to work on the Retail and Society working groups.

Many Thanks

Rory Oh Stupid One!!


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Can help with societies, not that good on the retail side of things sadly.


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

I will be able to help on the retail front soon as I am opening an online store for reptile equipment so I hopefully can send out lots of literature with the orders


----------

